# RAFFLE #13 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

so this is just for members that have played before?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 2, 4, 13, 14, 38, 40, 44, 50, 61, 68

Played 10 & 11 Sorry did not put that in the paypal mail...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

my numbers are 73 - 36 - 48

i played raffles #10 #11 with no success

maybe this time


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

you really are trying to make peoples dream come true


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

paypal sent for #13, 47, 67, 82

played raffle #1 and #11 no luck yet...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

54, 74, 95 Paid :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

DAMN..


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MONEY SENT FOR #'S

5,7,11,17,18,24,26,27,55,99

I PLAYED IN #'S 10 AND 11


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

I played in raffles: 2,5,9,10



payment for numbers 7,29,18,35,41,49,37,89,92,71


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Paid for 5 squares..

1, 23, 32, 10 and 49... 

since my other two numbers is already taken on my pm.

Played raffle #5 or #7... can't remember..


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

ok I have to pick a few other number cause some were already picked


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey JD, 7 and 18 were already picked I will change mine to 57 and 62 :biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Dreams, and a good way to sell rims... always gets the cash...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man at this rate it will be over tonight! :0


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

my updated numbers
29,35,37,41,49,57,62,71,89,92


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jul 7 2008, 07:55 PM~11032198
> *Dreams, and a good way to sell rims... always gets the cash...
> *


$500 ZENITHS THATS NOT SELLING THATS NOT EVEN COST


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Just payed for 60 70 80 90 100... werd...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 :0 Going Fast...


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11032251
> *$500 ZENITHS THATS NOT SELLING THATS NOT EVEN COST
> *


 True true... no hating here...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11032251
> *$500 ZENITHS THATS NOT SELLING THATS NOT EVEN COST
> *


I thought 6X100 is $600 :0 :0 
Still under cost!!!

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AGAIN THE NUMBERS GO IN THE ORDER OF PAYMENT NOT POST 

SO I WILL LET YALL KNOW WHO NEEDS TO RE PICK THANKS


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jul 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11032270
> *Just payed for 60 70 80 90 100... werd...
> *


 btw just played raffle 11...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

lets get this finish tonight


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 WHAT #'S ARE LEFT????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

put me down for #41 and i think i have played in a shit load of ziniths raffle's


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

number 77 u know me ive been in all but 2 raffels and 77 is unlucky for me so lets see


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

52#'s left :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CADILLAC HEAVEN #13 IS GONE 

ss62vert #'S 7 18 ARE GONE

LowMailJeep # 50 ARE GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11032280
> *I thought 6X100 is $600 :0  :0
> Still under cost!!!
> 
> ...


EBAY FEES HOMIE THEY GOT TO GET THERE'S


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 83,84,85,86,87,88.

I played in raffles...5,6,7,8,9,10,11 With no luck...LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

paypal sent for 10 numbers


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

payment sent

raffle # 2 and # 7  :biggrin: 

#'s 13-23-42 if still available  :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11032280
> *I thought 6X100 is $600 :0  :0
> Still under cost!!!
> 
> ...


paypal fees probaly loses a dollar for every transaction


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11032385
> *EBAY FEES HOMIE THEY GOT TO GET THERE'S
> *


Oh Shit... Damm Paypal.....

Thanks for the love homie!!!


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll take 3 and 15 instead. Payment sent for 57 and 62


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11032394
> *payment sent
> 
> raffle # 2 and # 7   :biggrin:
> ...



ok i see 13 is taken how about lucky # 96 for my fleet then :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11032392
> *paypal sent for 10 numbers
> *


and ive played before :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11032392
> *paypal sent for 10 numbers
> *


The Mystery Numbers.....


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

just a thought u should of put a cap on numbers one person can play so everyone can get in


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 07:17 PM~11032429
> *The Mystery Numbers.....
> *


im too slow to figure out whats left :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

damn I should have bought all 100 lol that still would be a great deal :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11032451
> *damn I should have bought all 100 lol that still would be a great deal :biggrin:
> *



LOL THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN! LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

tatt2danny 13'S GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

put me down for two more from raffle #11 i sent payment too late :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 7 2008, 08:17 PM~11032433
> *just a thought u should of put a cap on numbers one person can play so everyone can get in
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT TOO LATE 

BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SPECIAL FOR #14 YALL WILL LIKE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:23 PM~11032494
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT TOO LATE
> 
> BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SPECIAL FOR #14 YALL WILL LIKE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11032467
> *tatt2danny  13'S GONE
> 
> 
> ...


yea i seen that can you put me down for #96 please.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 08:16 PM~11032420
> *and ive played before :biggrin:
> *


Are you sure? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

pm'ed 56, 58


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11032530
> *Are you sure? :biggrin:
> *


all but i think 3 of them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11032528
> *yea i seen that can you put me down for #96 please.
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:29 PM~11032564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What about me? :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 08:28 PM~11032548
> *all but i think 3 of them
> *


Ya i never seen the first 3 and i was to late to play on 4 but i got in on the rest..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wow :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me think 12 pack carona's or 4 more spots :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11032378
> *CADILLAC HEAVEN #13 IS GONE
> 
> ss62vert  #'S 7 18 ARE GONE
> ...


can i get 94 instead then?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

these are going quick!!!!! :0 :biggrin: a winning # tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY ITS GETTIN A LITTLE CONFUSING PLEASE NO PM'S IM WORKING LIKE A LIL KID IN A SWEAT SHOP HERE


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

just get that box ready :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11032601
> *can i get 94 instead then?
> *


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

64-76-98-25-52 paypal sent


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

paypal info?

same as before Big Body Customs?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sent paypal agian 10 numbers :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11032701
> *paypal info?
> 
> same as before Big Body Customs?
> *


PAYPAL ME [email protected]


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

paypal sent for #66 and #81 if avaliable... if not just pick for me. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on its 6 bucks :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 07:42 PM~11032724
> *come on its 6  bucks :uh:
> *


shut up tim :buttkick:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i want 66 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11032744
> *shut up tim :buttkick:
> *


first names huh wayne :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Pay pal sent for 56 and 58


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just sent payment for 46,48,78,97,98

I won 3rd place back in Feb.

dont know the raffle number


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11032761
> *first names huh wayne  :biggrin:
> *


you know i need 14x7 standards :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just a few left :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11032771
> *Pay pal sent for 56 and 58
> *


WHAT RAFFLE DID YOU PLAY IN


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

#10


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11031720
> *PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>
> 
> IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

cadillac heaven 81 GONE


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 06:40 PM~11032693
> *64-76-98-25-52 paypal sent
> *


we entered in raffles 11 and 12

I guess some of our numbers were taken...please fill with other numbers


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11032845
> *WHAT RAFFLE DID YOU PLAY IN
> *


My bad. I played in #10


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

texasgold1 78 97 GONE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:55 PM~11032909
> *texasgold1  78 97 GONE
> *


16, and 66


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Nesbitt 79, 98, 65 GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FOR THE PEOPLE THAT ONLY PLAYED A FEW YALL NEED TO POST WHAT RAFFLE YOU PLAYED IN CAUSE YOUR NAMES DONT LOOK FAMILAR


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

put me down for 20 and 22 :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

payment sent for 1, 21, 59, 73, 76, 20, 51, 39, and 65. But 65 is already taken so just give me 12. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

it looks like its over :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2008, 08:56 PM~11032925
> *16, and 66
> *


ttt for replacement numbers


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

76,32,64 still there?


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

If regal ryda got his payment in for #20 before me just give me 19.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh and I entered raffles one and two


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

imp63ss 39 1 21 65 GONE


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:02 PM~11033015
> *imp63ss  39 1 21 65 GONE
> *


what's left?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Am I good to go now? or do I need to re pick?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY STOP THE PAYMENTS LEYS GET THIS SHIT FIXED


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jul 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11033038
> *what's left?
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i want the rest


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

This shits happening too fast....do i wash my ass or wait for the drawing :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

alright I'll take 19, 28, 34, and 81


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:04 PM~11033055
> *OKAY STOP THE PAYMENTS LEYS GET THIS SHIT FIXED
> 
> 
> ...



Damm Homie... you got your hands full.....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:05 PM~11033077
> *This shits happening too fast....do i wash my ass or wait for the drawing  :0  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 i vote wash your ass.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn I may be too late for this one


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK I SHOULD JUST REFUND EVERYONE AND TRY THIS AGAIN I HAVE A BUNCH OF PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NO POST WITH PICKS AND WHAT RAFFLE STHEY PLAYED IN 

THEN ALL THE DOUBLE PICKS SLOW DOWN AND WAIT FOR THE NEW BOARD TO BE POSTED IM GOING AS FAST AS I CAN


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ive played in all whats left :dunno:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

this raffle only lastet 2 hours :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 08:06 PM~11033089
> *:0  i vote wash your ass.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am missing three numbers


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I'll take what ever is left over


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

31 32 36 43 53


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11033095
> *I THINK I SHOULD JUST REFUND EVERYONE AND TRY THIS AGAIN I HAVE A BUNCH OF PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NO POST WITH PICKS AND WHAT RAFFLE STHEY PLAYED IN
> 
> THEN ALL THE DOUBLE PICKS SLOW DOWN AND WAIT FOR THE NEW BOARD TO BE POSTED IM GOING AS FAST AS I CAN
> *


No don't punish the ones that get it right....


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:07 PM~11033095
> *I THINK I SHOULD JUST REFUND EVERYONE AND TRY THIS AGAIN I HAVE A BUNCH OF PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NO POST WITH PICKS AND WHAT RAFFLE STHEY PLAYED IN
> 
> THEN ALL THE DOUBLE PICKS SLOW DOWN AND WAIT FOR THE NEW BOARD TO BE POSTED IM GOING AS FAST AS I CAN
> *


maybe you should limit the amount of picks so everyone gets a chance


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

im guilty kuntry.evans had 20/ 22


just hold mine til the next one homie


scratch that i neva completed the sale damnit


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11033095
> *I THINK I SHOULD JUST REFUND EVERYONE AND TRY THIS AGAIN I HAVE A BUNCH OF PAYMENTS WITH NO NAMES AND NO POST WITH PICKS AND WHAT RAFFLE STHEY PLAYED IN
> 
> THEN ALL THE DOUBLE PICKS SLOW DOWN AND WAIT FOR THE NEW BOARD TO BE POSTED IM GOING AS FAST AS I CAN
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 08:08 PM~11033127
> *maybe you should limit the amount of picks so everyone gets a chance
> *


x2


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

you could hold mine till next one also....I'll keep the same #'s if you do.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

the man is trying to help us and were just jumpin at him... give him sometime to sort everything out...































but seriously lets get it done soon :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK SOME OF YALL PAID ON THE WRONG PAYPAL ADDRESS


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

what numbers are left??


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Its your fault JD. You shouldnt have made Zeniths so tight :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK THE PAYMENT 
COPY PAST COPY PAST SAVE AS UPLOAD POST FOR EVERY PAYMENT TRY IT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mike cadillac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:14 PM~11033182
> *what numbers are left??
> *


101-200 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i say void this one and start over so i can get some numbers :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Copy paste huh?


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:14 PM~11033196
> *:biggrin:
> 101-200 :biggrin:
> *



raffle #14... hopefully


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 08:15 PM~11033209
> *i say void this one and start over so i can get some numbers :biggrin:
> *


i second that motion.....all opposed :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COME ON FELLAS HELP SORT THIS OUT OR ILL JUST REFUND ITS NOT ALL YALLS FAULT BUT NOT MINE EITHER


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:16 PM~11033228
> *COME ON FELLAS HELP SORT THIS OUT OR ILL JUST REFUND ITS NOT ALL YALLS FAULT BUT NOT MINE EITHER
> *


we can wait till its all sorted out. keep it up big dog  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dear Alex Suhovy Jr,


Your payment for $60.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.





Payment Details


Amount: $60.00 USD

Transaction ID: 6RE79755LV850251T

Subject: Raffle 13

Message:
G2G_AL 2 4 13 14 38 40 44 50 61 68


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Jul 7 2008, 07:16 PM~11033221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your time. We'll wait.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11033226
> *i second that motion.....all opposed  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


i deserve that much cuz in the last video it look like a 52 till he moved it towards the cam shit i was 2 happy i thought i finally won 1 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What can I do to help out? I participated in raffles one and two, I requested 79 98 64 22......(Nesbitt) Paypaled 24.00 to [email protected]


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i hate to say this but i may have paypalled u twice for one number #77 sorry


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 08:18 PM~11033243
> *Dear Alex Suhovy Jr,
> Your payment for $60.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent.
> 
> ...




:0 i have mine too :biggrin: Dear Daniel Garcia,


Your payment for $18.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.


Payment Details


Amount: $18.00 USD

Transaction ID: 07G85344UT1880421

Subject: raffle 13

Message:
tatt2danny - layitlow member #'s 96-23-42 if they are still available


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Customer Service Email: [email protected] 

Total Amount: 
-$54.00 USD 



Date: 
Jul. 7, 2008 
Time: 
19:57:13 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 




Subject: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS raffel #13
Note: 
layitlow member: imp63ss

numbers # 1, 21, 59, 65, 73, 76, 20, 51, and 39


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i'm sittin with my paypal page open waitin on the next one JD....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11033278
> *i'm sittin with my paypal page open waitin on the next one JD....
> *


good idea :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Business Name: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
Email: 
[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Business Contact Information 

Customer Service URL: http://BIGBODYCUSTOMS.COM 
Customer Service Email: [email protected] 
Customer Service Phone: 323-718-3520 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Total Amount: 
-$30.00 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 7, 2008 
Time: 
19:45:48 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
Note: 
I want numbers 46,48,78,97,98 <<<----------------

I won 3rd place back in Feb.

dont know the raffle number 
Shipping Address: 
No Address Provided 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Funding Type: 
Instant Transfer 
Funding Source: 
$30.00 USD - BANK ONE Checking (Confirmed)

Back Up Funding Source: 
Visa Card XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11033278
> *i'm sittin with my paypal page open waitin on the next one JD....
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

31 32 36 43 53


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

Jul. 7, 2008 Payment To ZENITH WIRE WHEELS Completed Details -$6.00 USD $0.00 USD -$6.00 USD 
Jul. 7, 2008 Payment To ZENITH WIRE WHEELS Completed Details -$6.00 USD $0.00 USD -$6.00 USD 
l think i did sorry


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2008, 08:22 PM~11033297
> *Business Name:
> ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
> Email:
> ...



You missed your LIL user name.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

Your payment for $60.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.





Payment Details


Amount: $60.00 USD

Transaction ID: 9Y249398SS002135V

Subject: RAFFLE # 13

Message:
1938_MASTER NUMBERS 5,7,11,17,18,24,26,27,55,99


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IN ONE POST PLEASE TELL ME HOW MANY NUMBERS YOUR MISSING 
JUST QUOTE HERE

EXAMPLE 

ZENITHWIRE 1#


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Dear Charles Carr,

Your payment for $12.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

Payment Details

Amount: $12.00 USD

Transaction ID: 4EM95271XX248594A

Subject: RAFFLE #13 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS

Message:
56 and 58


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

ZERO all my numbers are cool


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

WAT ELSE WOULD U NEED FOR US TO HELP U? 


BUT MINE NUMBERS ARE ALL ACOUNTED FOR, SO ALL GOOD


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

Business Name: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
Email: 
[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Business Contact Information 

Customer Service URL: http://BIGBODYCUSTOMS.COM 
Customer Service Email: [email protected] 
Customer Service Phone: 323-718-3520 

Total Amount: 
-$30.00 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 7, 2008 
Time: 
19:38:50 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
Note: 
please enter 64 76 98 25 52

bangbackbumper

we entered in raffles #11 and #12 also


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dear James Nesbitt,


Your payment for $24.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.





Payment Details


Amount: $24.00 USD

Transaction ID: 39L118596L1908013

Subject: wheel raffle

Message:
numbers 79, 98, 65, 22


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 7 2008, 08:24 PM~11033329
> *Dear Charles Carr,
> 
> Your payment for $12.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent.
> ...


No LIL User name....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11033326
> *IN ONE POST PLEASE TELL ME HOW MANY NUMBERS YOUR MISSING
> JUST QUOTE HERE
> 
> ...


no number missing


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11033349
> *Dear James Nesbitt,
> Your payment for $24.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent.
> 
> ...


No LIL User name....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:cheesy: All My number are accounted for....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jul 7 2008, 08:23 PM~11033319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn somebody trying to DQ people for more #'s :0 :biggrin: 

oh yea my #'s are there too :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11033395
> *damn somebody trying to DQ people for more #'s :0  :biggrin:
> *


Not hating, but stating the obvious.. No wonder JD is all screwed up.....
:biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

none of mine are accounted for


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I failed! Forgot my user name, but he addressed me with my last name


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 08:30 PM~11033413
> *none of mine are accounted for
> *


just asking but have you played before?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11033432
> *just asking but have you played before?
> *


Who's DQ'n Who.... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 08:33 PM~11033445
> *Who's DQ'n Who.... :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha you got me  :biggrin: good ey, good eye


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033459
> *hahahahaha you got me   :biggrin:  good ey, good eye
> *


mannn these Z's is serious bizzness....lol


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:35 PM~11033473
> *mannn these Z's is serious bizzness....lol
> *


i need some for my vert


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11033473
> *mannn these Z's is serious bizzness....lol
> *


oh yes i need a set for my rebuild damit!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 07:32 PM~11033432
> *just asking but have you played before?
> *


yeah, I played in 11 and 12


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

it's like a dizeeZZZZ'S :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11033491
> *yeah, I played in 11 and 12
> *


cool not hating just need to make sure


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11033495
> *it's like a dizeeZZZZ'S :biggrin:
> *


CENTEX wants me to have a set.......











of all chromes for the daily :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11033491
> *yeah, I played in 11 and 12
> *


Damm Homie you put up the $100 for the Baller Raffle...
:0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Right now I have a foreign exchange set from china.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 07:38 PM~11033528
> *Damm Homie you put up the $100 for the Baller Raffle...
> :0
> *


yup, and I'm a chick!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

cuz he a baller......
























i'm a baller too......on a budget


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11033550
> *cuz he a baller......
> i'm a baller too......on a budget
> *



she a baller :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11033542
> *yup, and I'm a chick!!!
> *



A baller without balls?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11033542
> *yup, and I'm a chick!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Stay Down HomeGirl!!!! :0 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper+Jul 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11033542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11033556
> *A baller without balls?
> *


thats Gangsta :biggrin:






lady luck in the building


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Did I win my Z's yet?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

is it really that messed up


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

There going on the wifes Jetta.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11033596
> *I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO
> *


The card looked good at last look, if they did not make it on it, refund those....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11033596
> *I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO
> *


tally up by payment times and do another raffle with the leftovers that didnt get in on this one just my .02 but i culd be wrong


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP IT IS THAT BAD 
YALL TELL ME WHAT #'S YOUR MISSING 

HOW ABOUT I ERASE THE BOARD AND LET MY KIDS PICK EVERYONES #'S


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11033596
> *I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO
> *


if the board is full roll with it refund who didnt make it and tighten up for next raffle


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

G2G right... it looked okay before


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11033608
> *There going on the wifes Jetta.
> *




Yeah not really


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

x2....go by payment times


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11033614
> *The card looked good at last look, if they did not make it on it, refund those....
> *



that sounds good


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11033596
> *I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO
> *


start over and put a limit so it doesnt get out of controll again maybe limit 3 or 4 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11033596
> *I DONT KNOW WHATS BEST FOR US TO DO
> *


I think everyone that is on the board, stays on the board. Everyone that paid for a number and is not on the board should have a credit for the next raffle


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11033617
> *tally up by payment times and do another raffle with the leftovers that didnt get in on this one just my .02 but i culd be wrong
> *


I Don't think he want to give another pair away... remember these were below cost....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i didnt really pick numbers i did quick picks i couldent keep up with the board


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS DOSENT TAKE CARE OF THE ONE'S THAT DIDNT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS 

I DID THIS TO GIVE BACK TO YOU GUYS NOT SPEND ALL NOGHT REDOING IT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11033628
> *YEP IT IS THAT BAD
> YALL TELL ME WHAT #'S YOUR MISSING
> 
> ...


that would be cool too since they gotta pick the winning number anyway




or wipe it clean....start at 10 bux a ticket and cap the number of entrants, that way you not losin ya azz on these raffles JD


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11033630
> *if the board is full roll with it  refund who didnt make it  and tighten up for next raffle
> *


X2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:47 PM~11033676
> *i didnt really pick numbers i did quick picks  i couldent keep up with the board
> *


BUT AT LEAST WITH YOU WEVE DONE THAT BEFORE AND ITS EASIER


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 8 2008, 02:48 AM~11033683
> *THATS DOSENT TAKE CARE OF THE ONE'S THAT DIDNT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS
> 
> I DID THIS TO GIVE BACK TO YOU GUYS NOT SPEND ALL NOGHT REDOING IT
> *


refund all the guys that didn't follow directions and let me get some numbers :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

roll with this raffle sort out the mess then start a new raffle tomorow night


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I knew this would get mobbed but damn.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AGAINI HAVE TO GO THROUGH EVERY PAYPAL PAYMENT AGAIN THATS TIME CONSUMING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11033630
> *if the board is full roll with it  refund who didnt make it  and tighten up for next raffle
> *


X2


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:50 PM~11033719
> *AGAINI HAVE TO GO THROUGH EVERY PAYPAL PAYMENT AGAIN THATS TIME CONSUMING
> *


What do you want to do?? What is going though your head about this...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that would be cool too since they gotta pick the winning number anyway




or wipe it clean....start at 10 bux a ticket and cap the number of entrants, that way you not losin ya azz on these raffles JD


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 7 2008, 07:46 PM~11033661
> *I think everyone that is on the board, stays on the board. Everyone that paid for a number and is not on the board should have a credit for the next raffle
> *



X'S 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11033630
> *if the board is full roll with it  refund who didnt make it  and tighten up for next raffle
> *


x2


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11033683
> *THATS DOSENT TAKE CARE OF THE ONE'S THAT DIDNT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS
> 
> I DID THIS TO GIVE BACK TO YOU GUYS NOT SPEND ALL NOGHT REDOING IT
> *


i will take all the #'s that they fokked up on and ive been in all of them but the baller one but i will be in that one also :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 02:53 AM~11033772
> *i will take all the #'s that they fokked up on and ive been in all of them but the baller one but i will be in that one also :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

*create a poll topic and lets take a vote*


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

IF U WIPE IT CLEAN, I'LL TAKE ALL 100 NUMBERS :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE WE GO AND YALL DONT HAVE TO PLAY IF YOU DONT WISH TO 

IM GONNA CHECK IT ONE MORE TIME WHO EVER DOSENT POST THERE MISSING # THEN THATS THAT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 7 2008, 09:54 PM~11033781
> *x2
> *


if you was in all of them i will be fair and split them :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

make everyone post the payment receipt???? this way you dont do all the work you just check and make sure the numbers match correctly... you can check the hours the payment were made


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

RUN BOARD TO 200 ...THE ONES THAT PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS, JUST DOUBLE IT, EXAMPLE...32 WOULD NOW BE 132 IF TWO PEOPLE PICKED IT....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, FIRST PERSON THAT PAID FOR 32 KEEPS IT...SECOND ONE GETS NUMBER 132 AND SO ON......


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:55 PM~11033800
> *RUN BOARD TO 200 ...THE ONES THAT PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS, JUST DOUBLE IT, EXAMPLE...32 WOULD NOW BE 64 IF TWO PEOPLE PICKED IT....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, FIRST PERSON THAT PAID FOR 32 KEEPS IT...SECOND ONE GETS NUMBER 64 AND SO ON......
> *


32 will be 132


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 07:55 PM~11033800
> *RUN BOARD TO 200 ...THE ONES THAT PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS, JUST DOUBLE IT, EXAMPLE...32 WOULD NOW BE 64 IF TWO PEOPLE PICKED IT....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, FIRST PERSON THAT PAID FOR 32 KEEPS IT...SECOND ONE GETS NUMBER 64 AND SO ON......
> *



SOUNDS MORE CONFUSING


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11033810
> *32 will be 132
> *



YEAH...WHAT HE SAID....LET ME FIX IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 8 2008, 02:55 AM~11033800
> *RUN BOARD TO 200 ...THE ONES THAT PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS, JUST DOUBLE IT, EXAMPLE...32 WOULD NOW BE 64 IF TWO PEOPLE PICKED IT....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, FIRST PERSON THAT PAID FOR 32 KEEPS IT...SECOND ONE GETS NUMBER 64 AND SO ON......
> *


easier if you picked a double number your number becomes that number but in the hundreds...

example: if you picked 32 and sombody already had it your number would become 132


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11033825
> *YEAH...WHAT HE SAID....LET ME FIX IT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and i will take the extras :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:55 PM~11033800
> *RUN BOARD TO 200 ...THE ONES THAT PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS, JUST DOUBLE IT, EXAMPLE...32 WOULD NOW BE 64 IF TWO PEOPLE PICKED IT....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, FIRST PERSON THAT PAID FOR 32 KEEPS IT...SECOND ONE GETS NUMBER 64 AND SO ON......
> *


stop trying to confuse people :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I guess no one is missing numbers, he is reviewing right now, so speak or hold you peace.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Jul 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11033827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT JUST WORKS ON HTOWN FOLKS....HAHAHA.....


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:58 PM~11033847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will take them if they are for sale


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 08:57 PM~11033825
> *YEAH...WHAT HE SAID....LET ME FIX IT.... :biggrin:
> *


i think JD gots it under control now. but its not our fault who fallowed the rules and instructions. so refund the people that can't do it right and let it roll.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I'LL TAKE EM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WHAT I HAVE LEFT WHO'S MISSING #'S 

NO REFUNDS LETS JUST GET THIS GOING IM NOT GONNA PUNISH THE PEOPLE THAT PLAYED BY THE RULES 

LETS GO I NEED RESPONSE NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11033854
> *I guess no one is missing numbers, he is reviewing right now, so speak or hold you peace.....
> *


DAMMM STRAIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

that will work, at least I'm on there now :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:00 PM~11033872
> *THATS WHAT I HAVE LEFT WHO'S MISSING #'S
> 
> NO REFUNDS LETS JUST GET THIS GOING IM NOT GONNA PUNISH THE PEOPLE THAT PLAYED BY THE RULES
> ...


yasm masta...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i own 22% of the board i say roll with it  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

i am missing 76 32 64


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 10:01 PM~11033882
> *DAMMM STRAIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


money sent


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

My original picks were 79,98,65,22


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I paypaled for 4 numbers but some were taken by the time i finished, quick pick if you have too, no prob


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT FOR #S19,31,32,36,53


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 7 2008, 10:01 PM~11033888
> *i am missing 76 32 64
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO JUST TELL ME WHAT YOU MISSING THATS IT NO MORE RESEARCH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2 NUMBERS LEFT WHO'S MISSING #'S


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have 4 numbers on there now, as regalrider86 and the one nesbitt is mine also


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm missing like 4 number up there?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jul 7 2008, 10:07 PM~11033968
> *I'm missing like 4 number up there?
> *


give this guy the last 2, and refund him the rest


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Jul 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11033925
> *PAYMENT SENT FOR #S19,31,32,36,53
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11033980
> *give this guy the last 2, and refund him the rest
> *



Yes


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11033992
> *Yes
> *


ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE DONE AS FOR THE NEW PAYMENTS AND LEFT OVER ONCE I FIGURE THIS SHIT ALL OUT THEY WILL BE APPLIED TO #14
OR #12


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

no video yet :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

weirdest raffle ever.. so simple if we still manage to mess it up... lol... i guess no more quickies like this


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 shit I go to work & come home to find I missed a raffle


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cool, I can roll with that.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

bump....











like it needs it. lol :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Jul 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11034031
> *:0  shit I go to work & come home to find I missed a raffle
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lucky the server didnt crash


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 03:13 AM~11034047
> *x2
> *


I was out workin on my ride and came in to late :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:14 PM~11034054
> *lucky the server didnt crash
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This raffle were for those who have no life and live through Lay it Low.... :biggrin: 


J/K
Just had to be at the right place at the right time....


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 10:15 PM~11034063
> *This raffle were for those who have no life and live through Lay it Low.... :biggrin:
> J/K
> Just had to be at the right place at the right time....
> *


 :angry: thats me and im fat and lazy the one time all year i decided to do some yard work pulling weeds i miss this raffle


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 09:15 PM~11034063
> *This raffle were for those who have no life and live through Lay it Low.... :biggrin:
> J/K
> Just had to be at the right place at the right time....
> *


yup i just got on to check my pm's and quick search threw the forums and walla i found it in the beginning stages :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11034074
> *:angry: thats me and im fat and lazy the one time all year i decided to do some yard work pulling weeds i miss this raffle
> *


thats what you get.... need to be fat and lazy to the fullest like the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11034074
> *:angry: thats me and im fat and lazy the one time all year i decided to do some yard work pulling weeds i miss this raffle
> *


I got home from work and checked if I won 11... then seen 13 and was all over it like a fat kid on candy....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i just got back and seen this mess.... but it looks like im missing one #


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11034102
> *thats what you get.... need to be fat and lazy to the fullest like the rest of us :biggrin:
> *


whoever said hard work pays off is assholes


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: 41chev, imp63ss, ccarriii, 1938_MASTER, luxuriousloc's, Cadillac Heaven, tatt2danny, REGALRIDER86, regal ryda, platniumta, LadyShowtime, ss62vert, bangbackbumper, abas_abas, CORE, TWEEDY, mac2lac


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

is this going down tonight?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11034106
> *I got home from work and checked if I won 11... then seen 13 and was all over it like a fat kid on candy....
> *


shit just bad luck for me today cuz i thought i won 11 then it got closer to the cam and it was a 57 not 52 then i miss out on this one :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:20 PM~11034120
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: 41chev, imp63ss, ccarriii, 1938_MASTER, luxuriousloc's, Cadillac Heaven, tatt2danny, REGALRIDER86, regal ryda, platniumta, LadyShowtime, ss62vert, bangbackbumper, abas_abas, CORE, TWEEDY, mac2lac
> *


anticipation :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was like :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:   :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :nono: :banghead: :loco:  :nosad: :nosad: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

The way this went down you would have thought that JD was giving away gas for .50 cents a gallon. We came fast, loud, and it got outta hand. :biggrin: Sorry JD but damn, too good of a deal for all of us to pass up. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jul 7 2008, 09:22 PM~11034142
> *The way this went down you would have thought that JD was giving away gas for .50 cents a gallon. We came fast, loud, and it got outta hand.  :biggrin:  Sorry JD but damn, too good of a deal for all of us to pass up.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2



but as always thanks for keepin the raffles goin


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

you know he's going to make us wait a while since we turned this in to a mosh pit....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

it took longer to straiten it out then to sell out


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn that sucks!! I just look over and see that i missed this shit. I would have bought up 99 numbers :biggrin: 

Do this again JD!! But PM me first LOL or just sell me some 72's for $600 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:31 PM~11032586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is in?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

yo rich ass :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11034165
> *it took longer to straiten it out then to sell out
> *


i left for an hour and came back to 10 more pages!?! :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

$100.00


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11034190
> *who is in?
> *


Just the Baller Chick.... :0


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Damn! I gotta go to work. I'll check in when I get to work. :banghead:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

are you all going to let a girl turn that one out? I will be rolling by you on some engraved zeniths????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my refresh button is getting worn out :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 10:27 PM~11034190
> *who is in?
> *


i will be in


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 09:28 PM~11034204
> *Just the Baller Chick.... :0
> *


u finna start some shit
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JD NEEDS TO CHANGE HIS NAME TO J-Z's


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11034227
> *are you all going to let a girl turn that one out?  I will be rolling by you on some engraved zeniths????
> *


too rich for my blood :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11034227
> *are you all going to let a girl turn that one out?  I will be rolling by you on some engraved zeniths????
> *


:biggrin: not scurred


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11034231
> *u finna start some shit
> :biggrin:
> *


not me homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

3 hour raffle :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I think JD went out to dinner....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ccarriii, El-Fantasma, regal ryda, abas_abas, *ZENITH WIREWHEELS*, 41chev, bangbackbumper, ss62vert, tatt2danny, LadyShowtime, 1938_MASTER, locoriderz, imp63ss


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: tatt2danny, ccarriii, 41chev, 1938_MASTER, ss62vert, regal ryda, abas_abas, *ZENITH WIREWHEELS*, bangbackbumper, LadyShowtime, locoriderz, imp63ss

nope i see him :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

he had to give his brain a rest and some tecate


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 10:38 PM~11034307
> *he had to give his brain a rest and some tecate
> *


NOPE JUST A TALL GLASS OF THAT TEXAS ICE TEA :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLS AND LADYS READY


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

run dat chit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11034329
> *NOPE JUST A TALL GLASS OF THAT TEXAS ICE TEA  :biggrin:
> *



SAY....MY BOY LUIS RIDIN FAT ON THEM CROSS LACES Z'S MAN... WRAPPED THEM IN SOME 5.20'S AND HIS TRUCK LOOKS SICK....I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PICS.....


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

drum rolls........................


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

LET ME WINNNNNNNNNNNN, MY RAG NEEDS NEW SHOESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLS AND LADYS READY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

na lets wait some more


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11034360
> *YALL FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLS AND LADYS READY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11034361
> *na lets wait some more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

wtf?put some work on a homies ride and miss this F*CKING raffle,F*CK,snooze I lose,anyways GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

late post sorry... without a computer on my phone.... I was supposed to have 6 spots 50 60 70 80 90 and 100 looks one got skipped... pick any other for me please!

thanks

LowMailJeep-


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im goin to donate my wheels


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11034414
> *im goin to donate my wheels
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11034414
> *im goin to donate my wheels
> *



WHAT YOUR USED CHINAS???? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11034414
> *im goin to donate my wheels
> *


to native


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11034414
> *im goin to donate my wheels
> *


thanks, i new you were a good friend! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11034436
> *WHAT YOUR USED CHINAS???? :biggrin:
> *


i hop on china's


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11034414
> *im goin to donate my wheels
> *


 I can give you a tax deduction from the chruch for the retail cost of the rims if you send them my way..... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11034446
> *i  hop on china's
> *


I DO EVERYTHING ON CHINAS TILL I WIN A DAMN RAFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 10:52 PM~11034447
> *I can give you a tax deduction from the chruch for the retail cost of the rims if you send them my way..... :biggrin:
> *


shit i will let him claim my kids if he sends them my way :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11034461
> *shit i will let him claim my kids if he sends them my way :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11034472
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11034438
> *to native
> *


we had a deal last time if i won i was going to give him my all chrome x lace then one raffle before that i offerd the new china;s as a second place if i won


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: VIDS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 10:59 PM~11034510
> *we had a deal last time if i won i was going to give him my all chrome x lace    then one raffle before that i offerd the new china;s as a second place  if i won
> *


if you win send me them x lace i will pay yours and my shipping


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 7 2008, 10:01 PM~11034544
> *if you win send me them x lace i will pay yours and my shipping
> *


 :uh:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 11:05 PM~11034585
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

how about we just get J D to just do the drawing


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

he's gonna make us wait all night just cause you said something about no rush earlier tim.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

HES NOT IN HERE SO HE MIGHT BE GETTING READY TO UPLOAD THE VIDS :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

has this already started or ended or what? just caught it.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034650
> *has this already started or ended or what? just caught it.
> *


your way late... it's over


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034650
> *has this already started or ended or what? just caught it.
> *


get on the bus for the nxt one homie


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034650
> *has this already started or ended or what? just caught it.
> *


DONE NOW JUST WAITING ON THE VID LIKE LITTLE KIDS NOW


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

damn left the house for a min... :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034650
> *has this already started or ended or what? just caught it.
> *


they're all waiting for the drawing!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

well, good luck to all!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11034668
> *damn left the house for a min... :uh:  :uh:
> *


YUP THIS SHIT WENT REAL QUICK


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11034682
> *YUP THIS SHIT WENT REAL QUICK
> *


i lost the last raffle so i went to the casino to try my luck and it wasn't much better. should have just chilled. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn, I guess my payment didn't go through! :angry: 
Check your PM. I sent you my payment before all this chaos! 
I guess you can put me in on the next one!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

and the winner is


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ok im ready now


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

81


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

bang back bumper chick


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

baller chick?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm Chick you got it....Congrats..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

# 14.....5 chance max


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE AS OF TODAY WE HAVE 2 NEW MEMBERS OF THE ZENITH WINNERS CLUB


DONT FORGET THE SIGNATURES


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

DAMN BALLER CHICK, CONGRATS ON THE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man that was the one # i was missing :tears: :banghead:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

CONGRATS


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Congrats... number 14 now?


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

whoop whoop.......thanks


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

so uhhh....... whens the next one homie? :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Ahh, Check back on page 6 that was my alernate number DAMN! :banghead:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

damn. congrats homie!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11034894
> *damn. congrats honey!
> *


fixed it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I GAVE EVERYONE ENOUGH TIME TO CONTACT ME TO FIX


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11034856
> *whoop whoop.......thanks
> *


SIGNATURE IN PURPLE PLEASE


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh well, congrats.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 11:27 PM~11034826
> *# 14.....5 chance max
> *


only people thats been in all of them :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jul 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11034891
> *Ahh, Check back on page 6 that was my alernate number DAMN!  :banghead:
> *


i had it on 4... but it wasnt my day either... oh well :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey JD so when do i need to send a self addressed envelope again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DAAAAMN :0 
i missed a $6 raffle :twak: 
thats what i get for sleeping


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN WHERE WAS I WHEN THIS WENT DOWN :angry:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

14 is goin on now


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 8 2008, 02:35 PM~11038466
> *DAAAAMN :0
> i missed a $6 raffle :twak:
> thats what i get for sleeping
> *


Damn it!!!! x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GIVING BACK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

we will put pics up soon, it is being worked on right now..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

